# The forums were quiet this weekend...



## Greg (Apr 26, 2004)

Was everyone out hiking?


----------



## skijay (Apr 26, 2004)

I think I looked at the site once on Saturday.  Home ownership seems to occupy my springtime Saturdays.  I did jog on Saturday but no hiking yet.


----------



## Joshua B (Apr 26, 2004)

I went on a nature walk in Lincoln--Massachusetts that is. Here's a link to one of the pictures from that walk.


----------



## Greg (Apr 26, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> Home ownership seems to occupy my springtime Saturdays.


I hear ya. Spent much of the weekend getting the yard looking nice. I actually love working in the yard. I find it rather relaxing.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 26, 2004)

Of course! And I posted my trip report, too...


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 26, 2004)

I spent part of saturday at a local carnival. I did look at the site on saturday morning and tried to upload the pictures of Belleayre again, but it did not work. I also looked at Marc's report from Sugarloaf on FTO of the snow melting away(sniff) Spent the day yesterday working in my yard and trying to stay warm in the low 40's weather brrrrr.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 26, 2004)

Spring training Saturday morning.

Cancelled out of Geocache event on Mt. Agamenticus due to fever and just being generally wiped from practice.

Church Sunday Morning followed by a family birthday dinner. So, very little surfing this weekend.

-Stephen


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 26, 2004)

Did 16 hours of yard work this weekend also and have the mashed knuckles to prove it.  Just enjoying being outside!!  

Off on a 2-week business trip tomorrow - bummer.  I will be checking in occasionally........enjoy the warm weather, everyone!!


----------



## teachski (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm trying to cut down on the posts that I make.  Forums just aren't that appealing to me anymore, I can't get into them.   I worked a lot on the website I am making for a community band that I am in.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 26, 2004)

Went on a training hike Saturday. Lot'sa errands afterwards. Re-hiked Mt Tecumseh and it's ice trail Sunday. Two days with Sky . . .priceless!!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 26, 2004)

*Chores, Yardwork and Honey do's.....*

Saturday was for Chores, Yardwork and Honey do's.....

Sunday was invested in skiing... 8) 

Trail hiking and motocycle cruising begins next weekend


----------



## smitty77 (Apr 27, 2004)

Spent the weekend before last building a pressure treated swingset/fort/slide for the little guy.  Took me almost 20 hours of work, so it occupied the whole weekend, but it came out great and seeing his big smile as he took his first trip down the slide was priceless.  Spent tis past Saturday laying a patio off of the back deck.  Lots of sandy gravel was laid leveled and compacted and then 156 concrete pavers (1 foot square) were carefully placed.  It was a lot of work and my back is killing me but it looks great.  Spent Sunday burning brush and raking up the straw in the front yard that the landscape crew laid down when they hydroseeded the lawn.

The housework list is getting shorter every day which means plenty of free time for hiking once the black flies are gone.  I don't like taking the little guy into the woods when they're swarming all around us.  They're already getting nasty in Central MA.

Here's to springtime barbeques and favorite beverages! Cheers!   :beer: 
Smitty


----------



## Max (Apr 27, 2004)

My wife and I spent Saturday down on the Cape, having dinner with a woman whom I'd met on the triathlon forum, and her husband.  Sunday we drove up north, she dropped me off in Lincoln and while she went to N. Conway to shop, I rode across the Kanc on my bike.  A bit chilly on the downhill, but a pleasant day.  Stayed overnight and came back Monday morning in time for work.


----------



## skican (Apr 27, 2004)

Yard work yard work yard work! And dealing with a 14 year old who has skipped down the wrong path. Calgon! Take me hiking! And the kid too! He is so lazy! I need to motivate him! Outward bound?

Teachski, I always enjoy your posts. Please don't go away from the forum! 

I don't have internet at home, so I do all my posting at work. My bad..


----------



## Greg (Apr 27, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> I'm trying to cut down on the posts that I make.  Forums just aren't that appealing to me anymore, I can't get into them.


Please stick around, teach. Don't let the ASC's of the world get you down. We've actually been blessed with with a relatively civil group overall.



			
				skican said:
			
		

> And dealing with a 14 year old who has skipped down the wrong path. Calgon! Take me hiking! And the kid too! He is so lazy! I need to motivate him! Outward bound?


Send him here. We'll whip him into shape...


----------



## skican (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a feeling Greg that you all will be seeing this mother-son team alot on the trails this year. He will be very busy riding Sugarloaf/Saddleback next year. He is really very good on his board, bike, skateboard and what not. The kid is fearless. Must channel some of that spirit into something he likes. He will also be a BIG help on the llama farm. And he thinks he will be bored in Maine. Hahahahahahaha!

I used one of the links from Alpine Zone to trail talk forum. I came right back here and here I will stay. This is a great place to post and gain knowledge and you just can't beat the people. 

Thanks Greg....and everyone else for making this such a great place to be.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 27, 2004)

Warm fuzzies!  8) 

-Stephen


----------



## SilentCal (Apr 27, 2004)

My Saturday was filled with yardwork as well.  I put up eight sections of fence and filled in a rather large hole that was the previous owners pool.   Sunday,  I had a bowling tournament that ate up most of the day.   Plan to get some hiking in this weekend.   Seven Sisters along the M+M trail is calling.   I need to get in shape for my larger summer adventures.


----------



## teachski (Apr 28, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I'm not leaving, just cutting down, you know, like a diet....  This has NOTHING to do with the ASC incident of a few months back.  I am quite interested in Ski History and am going to devote a little more time to working on my website http://teachski.com

I haven't had any guestbook entries or comments for a while, which leads me to believe that my readership has decreased and that I need to add more to the site, so I will devote some time to that this summer. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2004)

skican said:
			
		

> Thanks Greg....and everyone else for making this such a great place to be.


Thanks for the kind words, but it's folks like yourself that make this place so special!


----------

